# 7D v 5D mark II



## chrisbailey (Apr 15, 2012)

I've been shooting with a Rebel XTi for few years, and have always wondered what the upgrade would be.  Lately, it's been hard to ignore the limitations of the XTi, particularly at night.  It was great as a starter DSLR, but I'm ready to move on to something more challenging.  

So, 7D or 5D mark II?  The price for a body is so close between the two that I'm tempted to got with the 5D, but I don't want to make an impulse buy.  What are some pros/cons?

What I'm currently doing: portraits, landscapes, long-exposure (night and day).

Any pointers would be great.  Thanks


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 15, 2012)

For the subjects you listed, get the 5D. Better low light performance, more resolution, full frame.

The 7D is more of a sports camera with high FPS and faster autofocus.


----------



## hw13 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm in the same boat.  Its hard to choose. 

I found this link pretty informative.
Canon EOS 7D vs. 5D MarkII : Who should buy the 7D? » Light And Matter


----------



## hukim0531 (Apr 16, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> For the subjects you listed, get the 5D. Better low light performance, more resolution, full frame.
> 
> The 7D is more of a sports camera with high FPS and faster autofocus.


+1


----------



## Dao (Apr 16, 2012)

I had the same debate few weeks ago.  At the end, I choose the 7D.  


If I jump from 40D to 5D. I gain 
- Better ISO performance.
- More background blur (due to closer to the subject with same framing without cropping in post).
- More resolution.
- FoV of my 50mm, 85mm is going to be wider



If I jump from 40D to 7D. I gain 
- Better ISO performance (but not as good as 5DII)
- Better autofocus system.
- More resolution (not as high as 5DII)
- Faster frame rate.


For the stuff that I shoot, landscape, macro, nature and family stuff.  In that case, I think 7D is better fit for me.  If I shoot a lot of portrait stuff, I  will go with 5D. (5Dc or 5DII)  Of course 5DIII is perfect, but it cost too much for me.


----------

